# For those of you who know me...



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm purchasing a boat tomorrow that a guy has put a lot of love and hard work into, he was telling me today how much he is going to miss the boat and I told him that there is probably not another guy on this planet who would love and take care of the boat as I would SO, for those of you who know me, y'all tell him here.

He is a 2cool guy but I can't remember his name.

The boat is a 1973 (yes, a 43 year old boat) Boston Whaler Outrage 21'. I found it here on the 2cool classified section. I'm trying to reassure him that I'll love the boat that he has taken such good care of.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I've seen the trucks he manages. It will be well taken care of. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Give it a week before it's scratched up outside and inside full of empty beer cans and tree leaves





















































j/k I doubt you will find anyone that would clean and care for it more than Terry


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ lol.


I don't know Trod but either way that is one very nice boat. Congrats.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It will be better than new as long as Trod has it which will be about a month if that long. LOL


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

If it's as close as clean as his garage, it's gunna be blingin!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> It will be better than new as long as Trod has it which will be about a month if that long. LOL


Now Bobby, you know that I'll spend at least a few months pimping it out before I tire of it .

I looked at the pictures of this boat for a week or so, one night I showed the pictures to my wife and said "this boat stirs my emotions". Pretty much all it took to seal the deal was seeing it in person the first time before I said "I want".


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Any 2cooler who will post up pic's of himself getting a pedicure will take better care of his new boat than the previous owner did!!!

John


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

sea sick said:


> If it's as close as clean as his garage, it's gunna be blingin!


X's show the seller your garage :rotfl:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> X's show the seller your garage :rotfl:


This... that garage is the cleanest kitchen in town..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> X's show the seller your garage :rotfl:


Lol, since I bought a different home I no longer have a big three car garage but my two car garage is neat, orderly and capable of holding my Tundra and my wife's Explorer so compared to most garages it's nice but nothing like my last garage.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cut those gunwales down and make it into a Gulf Coast lowside...


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Terry I hope I get a look at this ol Whaler in person sometime. It truly couldn't go to a better home. That's fo sho.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Cut those gunwales down and make it into a Gulf Coast lowside...


Blasphemy you devil!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Had one just like it that I "thought" was in immaculate condition but that boat is really really clean and nice.

Oh and mine didn't have a 4-stroke either ;p

Good job Trod...you're going to love it.

TH


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> Terry I hope I get a look at this ol Whaler in person sometime. It truly couldn't go to a better home. That's fo sho.


You got it amigo!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

That is a fine lookin' boat.


----------



## bordovskyrl (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome Boat!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm a whaler guy. Good choice! The older ones are way cool. I miss the teak. I have a 13ft right now. I fished in a 10.5 for years with a 15 HP Johnson. Caught my share.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, that's a beauty. there's like 4 decades of visible technology there. very cool.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Will it be green?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Wade Fisher said:


> Will it be green?


guy probably made him sign that it wouldnt be,lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Trodery, I don't know you, but I like your taste in boats!!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> I'm purchasing a boat tomorrow that a guy has put a lot of love and hard work into, he was telling me today how much he is going to miss the boat and I told him that there is probably not another guy on this planet who would love and take care of the boat as I would SO, for those of you who know me, y'all tell him here.
> 
> He is a 2cool guy but I can't remember his name.
> 
> ...


HOT [email protected]#$%!! Terry!! *** Boner**


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I know you for dang sure. Use me as a reference on your OCD...

Absolutely love the old Whalers..cream of the crop far as bay boats go.
My old buddy , Edgar Lovett, (best fisherman I ever knew..lost him at
too young an age) had one just like it. He..like you...was rich enough to
keep it in showroom shape...

Know you will get months of pleasure out of it....


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Great looking boat and I'm sure any existing stain or scratch will be gone shortly...

And with all the fish you're gonna be catching in this new ride, you're probably gonna need a fish cleaning table.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Classy boat. Congratulations


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

That's a very sweet looking boat right there.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Terry, 
Are you going to paint that boat green?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

donf said:


> Terry,
> 
> Are you going to paint that boat green?


Ha ha ha! Much to the dismay of many here I hereby SWEAR that it will NOT have any lime green on it anywhere


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I think all you need do is show him the picture of you carrying Honya (RIP) up the stairs. He'll know then the boat is in good hands.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Hooked said:


> I think all you need do is show him the picture of you carrying Honya (RIP) up the stairs. He'll know then the boat is in good hands.


Better than the cleaning table picture I guess.

Still can't Unsee that.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> I think all you need do is show him the picture of you carrying Honya (RIP) up the stairs. He'll know then the boat is in good hands.


5 years ago yesterday the granite headstone I ordered for her grave arrived, I remember it being ironic that it weighed exactly 75 pounds, the same weight she weighed her last day.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, I do know Trodery and he has a garage that is nicer than some people's indoor rooms. I bet you could eat off of his garage floor. He will keep the boat maintained and clean. He, however, has a "thing" about the color "lime green." Please, when he signs the contract, have a clause that prohibits him from changing the color of the boat! Oh, another thing, he will be pimping it out to the max.

Best of luck to you Trod, I've done my part.
Oh, and duck if you see a low-flying plane.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

^LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you should pain tit Lime green.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*...and NO bananas on the new boat....bad mojo*

.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Congrats. I have admired that make and model for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> Congrats. I have admired that make and model for years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! I think she's sexy!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

2 cool classifieds rock. I once sold an item in 33 minutes. Last week I bought an item that had been posted in less than 2 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Personally, I think that is one fine looking boat. She is in good hands.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I've seen that boat. Good looking sled. I was kind of interested...glad you pulled the trigger.

Like that wood look for sure.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Terry will care for this boat like nobody's business.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I honestly don't know anyone who takes better care of their stuff then Terry. That dude has one bad case of OCD but he is good as gold at the same time.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's a fine ride, Terry. Congrats on the new boat. Hope to see you cruising the channel in it soon.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mont said:


> That's a fine ride, Terry. Congrats on the new boat. Hope to see you cruising the channel in it soon.


My next door neighbor Hoosier Plugger has gone to the keys to go fishing, he was going to be my first rider but I'm betting as soon as Tina gets home from work today we will take her out to cruise around a bit.

The big Sea Ray will be headed back to Chicago for the summer so I won't be around the marina much until November when we bring it back but I still hope to see everyone on the water... I'll just be in a much smaller boat.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

trodery said:


> My next door neighbor Hoosier Plugger has gone to the keys to go fishing, he was going to be my first rider but I'm betting as soon as Tina gets home from work today we will take her out to cruise around a bit.
> 
> The big Sea Ray will be headed back to Chicago for the summer so I won't be around the marina much until November when we bring it back but I still hope to see everyone on the water... I'll just be in a much smaller boat.


Here's the true test.

Have you found anything you need to fix on it as its not up to par

It is seriously a nice looking ride.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Very, very nice ride Trod. Thanks for sharing. 

You could always have the guys out in the shop do some customization on that ride. Company logo, chrome, sleeper addition, more chrome, cb radio, alot more chrome, led marker lights, microwave, refrigerator, drag it down to MX for more chrome, etc... J/K.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

That is an awesome boat. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

trodery said:


> My next door neighbor Hoosier Plugger has gone to the keys to go fishing, he was going to be my first rider but I'm betting as soon as Tina gets home from work today we will take her out to cruise around a bit.
> 
> The big Sea Ray will be headed back to Chicago for the summer so I won't be around the marina much until November when we bring it back but I still hope to see everyone on the water... I'll just be in a much smaller boat.


We made it to Gainesville last night. You should take Tina out Taylor Lake cruising and hit Boondoggles for a drink.

Congrats Buddy!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I saw that boat in the classifieds. Love it, but it's too nice to live in a boat lift on the water. Glad someone who can really pamper it ended up with it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

She's home!!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

How long before it is painted lime green?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You are going to need to put some kind of tower on it for tree trimming bud...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

The wife and I finally got her out on the water today 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's a very nice classic but you need a hat. ;P

TH


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Awesome boat! How was the maiden voyage?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

trodery said:


> I'm purchasing a boat tomorrow that a guy has put a lot of love and hard work into, he was telling me today how much he is going to miss the boat and I told him that there is probably not another guy on this planet who would love and take care of the boat as I would SO, for those of you who know me, y'all tell him here.
> 
> He is a 2cool guy but I can't remember his name.
> 
> ...


That old style Whaler hull is such a classic and terrific performing boat, I can't understand why they don't still make it. Looks like you are in for some fun times on the water. Keep us posted!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> It's a very nice classic but you need a hat. ;P
> 
> TH


Terry can get by with a back hair comb-over. :rotfl:


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Terry can get by with a back hair comb-over. :rotfl:


TMI


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> It's a very nice classic but you need a hat. ;P
> 
> TH


 Yeah, I don't burn easily but my dome did get burnt up yesterday!



AaronB said:


> Awesome boat! How was the maiden voyage?


It was fun, we put in underneath the Kemah bridge at 146 drove down to Nassau Bay (to the party cove) then back over under Nasa Rd 1 into Taylor Lake and then we went through the Kemah channel out into the bay for a moment before loading up and going home.



Haute Pursuit said:


> Terry can get by with a back hair comb-over. :rotfl:


LOL... I'll have you know I'm keeping my gorilla back trimmed these days! :dance:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice boat. Love those old Whalers.


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Probly just his sales tactic to get you to buy it:dance: 
























































































































I do like that ole boat.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Here ya Terry........... Perfect match. lol

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1921202


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Here ya Terry........... Perfect match. lol
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1921202


Ha ha! I saw that but I don't need it to be historically correct and I really like the Honda engine that came with it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

So, I've been working on her a bit, she has new gauges, new throttle/shifter controls, new battery, new Raytheon chart plotter/ fish finder combo unit and a few other things.

The floor looked crappy, the last owner had put some sort of non skid coating on the deck and it had aged and was the ugliest thing on the boat. I've been kicking around flowing ideas, thought I wanted the Safe Floor but changed my mind, I decided since the deck already looked bad I was just going to paint it and see how it holds up. I bought some "Porch and Floor paint from Home depot and went to town on it, time will tell if it's going to hold up.

There was not a single place for a passenger to sit down so I added the Magellan (Yeti knockoff) cooler to the floor in front on the console then had a cushion made for it as well as getting a new cushion for the leaning post pad. 

The fiberglass box on the leaning post was also showing some age so I bought a couple cans of spray paint and went to town... I'm pretty good with rattle cans. :rotfl:

Here are a couple of before after pictures...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A couple more pictures


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Beautiful Whaler Terry. I just bought a 1972 Whaler 13 with a 1986 Yamaha 50. Side console and the original cable steering. Gonna take it to my Dad in La. Boat came from west TX, always lived in a barn, never seen saltwater, in great shape like yours. It will be a great project for Dad to tinker with, and Mom and him can cruise the Tickfaw river and lake Maurepas. I will post some pics once we get her cleaned up.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

She's lookin' good, Terry. I should get my boat pass back on Tuesday, so I may see ya out there.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Looking great!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

I looked at that boat hard when it was in the classifieds. ****, wish I would have pulled the trigger but looks like you are taking good care of her.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I looked at it online for probably a month and then my neighbor "hoosierplugger" asked "did you see that Whaler on 2cool? You should buy that" so we went to look so it and I made the deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like Ralph Lauren's whaler.  Sweet!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

*Great job!*

WOW! Beautiful job Terry! When you get tired of her she'll bring you a pretty penny:rotfl:. What do guess, a year?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*For those of you who know me....*

I don't know you from Adam, but sure like that boat.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful boat..


A white suzuki would make that boat just alittle sexier!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Beautiful boat..
> 
> A white suzuki would make that boat just alittle sexier!


Or a plaid wrap! :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mont said:


> She's lookin' good, Terry. I should get my boat pass back on Tuesday, so I may see ya out there.


 We are going to be rafting up at the Nassau Bay party location Labor Day weekend, bring the Flatline out there!



sea sick said:


> Beautiful boat..
> 
> A white suzuki would make that boat just alittle sexier!


LOL, You and Michael Lathem pool your money to pitch in to buy me one, I'll send him a message on Facebook that you'll be calling him about this idea. :rotfl:



Haute Pursuit said:


> Or a plaid wrap! :rotfl:


 LOL... weirdo!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mont said:


> She's lookin' good, Terry. I should get my boat pass back on Tuesday, so I may see ya out there.


 We are going to be rafting up at the Nassau Bay party location Labor Day weekend, bring the Flatline out there!



sea sick said:


> Beautiful boat..
> 
> A white suzuki would make that boat just alittle sexier!


LOL, You and Michael Lathem pool your money to pitch in to buy me one, I'll send him a message on Facebook that you'll be calling him about this idea. :rotfl:



Haute Pursuit said:


> Or a plaid wrap! :rotfl:


 LOL... weirdo!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

truly a fantastic boat. I have loved that style Whaler since the first time I saw one. 

I do hate to bring this up Trod, but the tree on the left of the picture needs some trimming, the sidewalk looks to have some minor staining and has a very dangerous lip on the seam. 

May I suggest you get the hedges on the right a look. Seems as two sprouts have popped up slightly higher and a little off color. Perhaps you need some iron in the soil.

I also couldn't help but to notice the trench you have headed to the oak tree near the curb. 

Tighten up boy!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I run the same Honda motor. You are going to like it!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If I get to go anywhere on the long weekend, Redfish will be the spot, Terry. I love making the big loop around through the channel out there and then back up the inside of Bacliff.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

24Buds said:


> truly a fantastic boat. I have loved that style Whaler since the first time I saw one.
> 
> I do hate to bring this up Trod, but the tree on the left of the picture needs some trimming, the sidewalk looks to have some minor staining and has a very dangerous lip on the seam.
> 
> ...


HA HA! I KNEW someone was going to try to get me to obsess about something but it's not working! But you can see that my sidewalk and driveway are clean and bright looking in comparison to my neighbors, I pressure wash it about 3 times per year. The sidewalk issue belongs to the city and the trees were just trimmed in June.



Mont said:


> If I get to go anywhere on the long weekend, Redfish will be the spot, Terry. I love making the big loop around through the channel out there and then back up the inside of Bacliff.


I forgot all about Redfish Island, maybe we will do one day out there in addition to Nassau Bay. Hoosierplugger and I pitched in together and bought one of those big floating mats for our girls chill on so we will be looking for spots to hang out!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

24Buds said:


> truly a fantastic boat. I have loved that style Whaler since the first time I saw one.
> 
> I do hate to bring this up Trod, but the tree on the left of the picture needs some trimming, the sidewalk looks to have some minor staining and has a very dangerous lip on the seam.
> 
> ...


Small taters...........compared that spot on the floor of the garage. Is that really an oil spot Terry? LOL


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

bill said:


> j/k I doubt you will find anyone that would clean and care for it more than Terry


Wife:" Trod, what are you doing out there in that hot sun?"
Trod:"Honey, I am polishing my whaler."
Wife:"and you haven't polished me like that! " :rotfl:

Nice looking boat!!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

trodery said:


> A couple more pictures


VERY nice work Trod. And I have to ask... Who's the monkey in the tree taking some of these pictures? At 54 years old, I'd think you'd already know about the gravity issues in life. LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

trodery said:


> I forgot all about Redfish Island, maybe we will do one day out there in addition to Nassau Bay. Hoosierplugger and I pitched in together and bought one of those big floating mats for our girls chill on so we will be looking for spots to hang out!


The problem with NB is the proximity to the plant there. Redfish has some great scenery on the weekends.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

TXXpress said:


> VERY nice work Trod. And I have to ask... Who's the monkey in the tree taking some of these pictures? At 54 years old, I'd think you'd already know about the gravity issues in life. LOL


HA HA! Yes, I'm very aware of gravity!

I used my Typhoon Q500 drone to take the pictures. http://www.beachcamera.com/shop/pro...090000077269&gclid=CMfElpiy584CFQYOaQodm34IyA


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Man, I've always liked that 2 piece Whaler Hull. Got to fish from one a couple times. Great ride even on a rough GBAY. Dang, it looks brand new!
Congrats Terry!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Man, I've always liked that 2 piece Whaler Hull. Got to fish from one a couple times. Great ride even on a rough GBAY. Dang, it looks brand new!
> Congrats Terry!
> www.solarscreenguys.com


The solar screens you installed on my home are still looking good as well as evidenced by seeing them in these photos. :rotfl:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That is one beautiful boat. I'm sure you will have great times in it.


----------



## extremebowfishing (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice rig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well folks, I just made a deal to sell the old girl today, much to everyone's surprise I actually owned it for nearly two years, I think that's longer than I've ever held onto a toy.

I've got some serious health issues that I'm going to be dealing with and it was doubtful that I'd get to use her this year so I'm setting her free to be loved by another family. Her new home will be in Georgia.

I'll miss the old girl, at 45 years old she is still sexy!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up for your health issues being resolved quickly!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

What a pretty boat!
All the best on your health issues.
Be thinking of your next new toy!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Trodery, prayers for your health issues. Praying that they get resolved soon.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Prayers for a quick defeat and recovery Terry. With His help, you got this!!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers for the health Terry. You have my number if there's ANYTHING I can do to help my friend.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pulling for you . Amigo...

I'm just a phone call away if you 
need any doubtful advice...


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Best of luck to you T-Rod, hope you make a full recovery sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your health issue. I said a prayer for you prior to posting. Stay strong on your road to recovery.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Sorry to hear about your health issue. I said a prayer for you prior to posting. Stay strong on your road to recovery.


same


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Hate to hear about health issues. Prayers for fast complete recovery. Gonna miss the occasional pictures of the beautiful boat.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I looked really hard at that boat prior to you buying it if you remember, Terry. Beautiful sled for sure.

Whatever ails you, I hope you mend well and soon.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Prayers for ya my brother...


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sorry you sold that boat; it was sure a beauty and I know you enjoyed it.

I hope your health issues are corrected soon Terry.

TH


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Prayers to you T.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers for a full recovery of what is ailing you.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers guys, I'll take them!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

You got them from me, Amigo! Don't hesitate to holler if you need a hand with anything, I'm right around the corner.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Terry you are welcome aboard my boat anytime buddy... if you're not too embarrassed to be seen in it. Prayers for your health. See you next week.


----------

